# Fluval Roma 90 - lighting upgrade?



## tom86 (13 May 2020)

Hello,

I've been running a fluval Roma 90L tank for a year or so now, i upgraded the original t5 tubes to  2x fluval 12w aquaskys quite early on, but having got more into the hobby i'm finding that these lights still don't really put out a huge amount of light for a planted tank with co2 injection, especially for a fairly tall tank. Does anyone know of any other lighting options I could try? I believe fluvals own 'planted' light doesnt come in a small enough size to fit under the hood of this tank.. And I'm not sure if other brands like the chihros are safe to be kept under the hood either?

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (13 May 2020)

I have a Roma 125. I went with the budget friendly Chihiros A-series light. It has been working wonders for me anyways.


----------



## tom86 (13 May 2020)

Oh wow, that looks great. Do you keep the hood on with that light? And it's been fine with that? 

Thanks!


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (13 May 2020)

tom86 said:


> Oh wow, that looks great. Do you keep the hood on with that light? And it's been fine with that?
> 
> Thanks!


Nohood/flaps. I will take a photo to show you it


----------



## tom86 (14 May 2020)

Ahh I see, thanks for the pics! I had hoped to find something that meant I could keep the hood/flaps on though, just think it looks nicer since it's not a rimless tank.. 

Tom


----------



## Roland (14 May 2020)

This lamp has a good light spectrum.I think of that too


----------



## RobKerrigan (15 May 2020)

I'm in the same situation as @tom86 I'd like a good plant light for my Roma 90 but would also like to keep the hood on the tank. I've seen replacement centre hood sections available which I'd like to mount a light to and keep the standard look of the hood. I know the new AquaSky 2.0 can be mounted to this centre section but there must be better lights available such as the Chihiros range which could also be mounted in this way?


----------



## Sammy Islam (15 May 2020)

I use to have a fluval roma 125 with a fluval f&p 2.0, the light use to sit on the inside rim/ledge and the the hood flaps fitted over the top. Only problem was the sensetive touch button that some times be activated by a part of the hood/flaps that sat on the button. Maybe have a look at the fluval 3.0, it may fit inside the hood and they have have sorted the button issue.


----------



## tom86 (15 May 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> I use to have a fluval roma 125 with a fluval f&p 2.0, the light use to sit on the inside rim/ledge and the the hood flaps fitted over the top. Only problem was the sensetive touch button that some times be activated by a part of the hood/flaps that sat on the button. Maybe have a look at the fluval 3.0, it may fit inside the hood and they have have sorted the button issue.



Thanks for the reply Sammy, I'd been looking at the Fluval Plant 3.0, but the smallest dimensions are 61-85cm, and the Roma 90 is only 60cm long.. so i guess it wouldn't fit neatly on the inner ledge as i'd ideally like. I've messaged Fluval though to see what they say, i'll update here if I get a response!


----------



## tom86 (15 May 2020)

Wow, they replied already!
Unfortunately I was right though..
"Sorry the 3.0 series of LED lighting will not fit into the Roma 90. The only LEd light that we sell that will retro ftt onto thje old T8 fluorescent  light unit is the 12W aquasky, the 16W aquasky unot will fit also but rests on the inner rim of the canopy."

I guess I could change to use 2 16w aquaskys instead of 2 12w aquaskys.. but not sure it'd really be worth the money/effort.


----------



## RobKerrigan (15 May 2020)

tom86 said:


> Wow, they replied already!
> Unfortunately I was right though..
> "Sorry the 3.0 series of LED lighting will not fit into the Roma 90. The only LEd light that we sell that will retro ftt onto thje old T8 fluorescent  light unit is the 12W aquasky, the 16W aquasky unot will fit also but rests on the inner rim of the canopy."
> 
> I guess I could change to use 2 16w aquaskys instead of 2 12w aquaskys.. but not sure it'd really be worth the money/effort.


I suspect Fluval are talking about the LED retrofit they do which fit into the old T5/T8 holders, I've been wondering if I purchased the new piece for the hood I mentioned in my earlier post and somehow was able to mount a light to this?
Does anyone know the actual dimensions of the Fluval Plant Spectrum light unit? I know it states from 61cm but I was wondering if this was including the mounts for the tank rim? Presumably these could be removed and the light unit itself could be MacGuyver'd to fit?


----------



## willh5080 (26 Feb 2021)

It looks great! Like a underwater forest)
Is anybody used Fluvial 307 (i founf it here https:/www.bestadvisers.co.uk/aquarium-filters )? I can get it with a good discount, so i'm looking for some reviews )? I can get it with a good discount, so i'm looking for some reviews


----------



## dcurzon (26 Feb 2021)

Interpet - Tri-Spec 2 Max Output LED 52-60cm
					

Fully submersible max output LED lighting for healthy coral or plant growth.




					www.interpet.co.uk
				



22w and you can get a controller separately for about £40

Edit: Ive not tried these, but have been looking for a Juwel tank with same type of hood arrangement.  Ive managed to get a longer Juwel centre section that once I get it I'll hack it up to fit, but the tri-spec looks like it'll do the job


----------



## dcurzon (26 Feb 2021)

Interpet Tri Spec LED Light 52-60 Cm with app controller  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Interpet Tri Spec LED Light 52-60 Cm with app controller at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




worth a punt? its only £15 more than the Fluval aluminium centre section, and has the bluetooth controller


----------

